
What happens when the 88GB Wikileaks insurance file is decrypted? - HuckFackerNews
https://mobile.twitter.com/emblem21CEO/status/1021063375848001536
======
mkempe
I can't fathom anything worse than all the awful things that have already been
revealed (or alleged) in the last 10-20 years about abuses of government
power, blatant disregard for the welfare of the people and wealth of nations,
and evil character issues of the ruling classes.

